# Photoshop CS5 Question - Equal, evenly spaced cuts.



## Rob4bama (Nov 19, 2012)

This was a picture I made this summer for a t-ball team but I no longer have the photoshop file.  I need to cut out 10 boxes just like this one for a soccer picture.  Any help on cutting the 10 boxes at the top evenly and equally.  I've just forgotten and am not sure what to search for on google.  Thanks for any help!


----------



## mattbaume (Nov 20, 2012)

Your best bet is probably to use the rulers to create evenly-spaced guides. Hit command-R to make the rulers pop up; then right-click and set the unit to pixels. Click and drag from the rulers to drag some evenly-spaced guides across the image. Once you've set all the vertical guides that you need, make sure "Snap to Guides" is on in the "View" menu. Paste in the pics of the kids, using the guides to position them. Then on each layer, click and drag with a rectangular marquee selector to select the kid (the marquee should snap to the guide). Then click the layer mask button to mask each kid's picture to the guides that you've created. 

I'm attaching a very rough mockup of what that would look like.

View attachment 26272


----------



## Helen B (Nov 20, 2012)

Guideguide (GuideGuide), a free PS plugin, is very useful for that sort of thing.


----------



## runnah (Nov 20, 2012)

Helen B said:


> Guideguide (GuideGuide), a free PS plugin, is very useful for that sort of thing.




Very helpful!


----------



## Rob4bama (Nov 20, 2012)

Thank you!  I'll check it out.


----------

